# Transit van



## pag (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi
I'm using a Transit van as a camper and looking forward to the freedom to get up and go at any time.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi and welcome, can't beat a Trannie.


----------



## The laird (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi welcome n enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## BigDennis (Apr 12, 2018)

*Transit mk7 sliding door lock problem.*

Hi,

I'm new to this forum so sorry if I've asked this in the wrong place but here goes.

The central locking on the sliding door in my van has stopped working and I can't figure out why. The front and rear doors lock when using the fob and the key in the door but the sliding door won't lock. The sliding door can be locked manually from the inside but its a faff. 

I've had the lock out with the meter on it and I get 12v through the terminals on the chassis when I try to open and lock it. I've also checked the wires in the door and they're all showing a connection. so I'm sure the lock mechanism isn't the problem. I've also looked at the connection when the door is shut and everything looks flush and lined up properly so I'm stumped.

Any help would be much Appreciated!


----------



## jeffscarborough (Apr 12, 2018)

BigDennis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so sorry if I've asked this in the wrong place but here goes.
> 
> ...



Hi, probably get an answer on here Ford Transit Forum • Index page to your problem.

Most people on here have had there Transits stolen.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello and Welcome
Enjoy


----------



## Tes (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## Old Git (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------

